# changing 3 prong range from hard wired stove



## Maggiemoos (Jun 14, 2011)

how can I change 3 prong stove from hard wired stove?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome Maggiemoos, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

No matter how good the site is, it is difficult to respond to some questions.

Are trying to install a stove that has to plug, or are you trying to hardwire a stove that has a plug.

Mark


----------



## Maggiemoos (Jun 14, 2011)

the stove is old. it has been installed with hard wire cord. I am getting new stove with 3 prong in it. 
how should i do that?


----------



## Maggiemoos (Jun 14, 2011)

r u there?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You will have to purchase a female recepticle which matches the plug and wire the old hard wire connection to it. This is not a difficult task, make sure you power down the breaker to the stove and then check for voltage before attempting any changes.

Mark


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if it's 3 wire cord make sure grd strap[on range] is connected to neutral.


----------

